# looking for a desert



## fdannyw (Oct 19, 2013)

Smoking for a family get to gether got ribbs, tri tip , chicken going making poppers as well my wife is making the potato salid and wiked bake beans so now need a good desert any sugestions would be appreciated













IMG_56003984126394.jpeg



__ fdannyw
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 19, 2013)

Any pie would be great...and of course banana pudding!

kat


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 19, 2013)

Pie iron pie's!  













image.jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 19, 2013


















image.jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## fdannyw (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks that looks great


----------



## miamirick (Oct 19, 2013)

DSC01883.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 19, 2013






This takes about 15 mins to make


----------



## fdannyw (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for the sugestions going with the bana pudding and a peach cobler in my moms dutch oven


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 19, 2013)

miamirick said:


> DSC01883.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooo....you cheated!  Gonna have to teach you to make it from scratch.  Much better!  Yours does look yummy!

Kat


----------



## palladini (Oct 19, 2013)

I would make sex in a pan, no not trying to be dirty, it is beyond a delicious desert.

This "sinful" dessert is similar to Chocolate Delight and other layered desserts with pudding and whipped cream.
[h3]Prep Time: 20 minutes[/h3][h3]Cook Time: 25 minutes[/h3][h3]Total Time: 45 minutes[/h3][h3]Ingredients:[/h3]
1 cup flour
1/2 cup butter or margarine
3/4 cup chopped pecans
1 (8oz) package cream cheese, softened
1 cup confectioners' sugar
1 tub whipped topping, 32 ounces
1 package (4oz) vanilla instant pudding
1 package (4oz) chocolate instant pudding
3 cups cold milk, divided
1 square semisweet chocolate, shaved, or mini semisweet chocolate chips
[h3]Preparation:[/h3]
Combine flour, butter and pecans and press into a 9x13x2-inch baking pan. Bake at 350° for 25 minutes. Cool in pan on rack.

Combine cream cheese and confectioners' sugar and spread over pecan mixture. Spread half of the whipped topping over the cream cheese layer.

Mix package of vanilla pudding using 1-1/2 cups of milk. Spoon evenly over the whipped topping; spread until layer is even. Mix package of chocolate pudding using remaining 1-1/2 cups milk. Spread on top of vanilla pudding. Spread remaining whipped topping on top and sprinkle with shaved semisweet chocolate or mini chocolate chips.

This is but one of the recipes, some use jello also.  Use whatever search engine you use and look it up, YUMMY


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2014)

You can adapt most any Desert to the Smoker. I enjoy a good Peach Cobbler smoked along with my Entrée .

Have fun and . . .


----------

